
How to be disciplined even when you don't have discipline - kadavy
https://medium.com/getting-art-done/how-to-be-disciplined-even-when-you-dont-have-discipline-a5c1376f20b4
======
daodedickinson
Ha, I also wear blue-blocking goggles hours before sleep time.

~~~
kadavy
It's incredibly effective! I find I get tired shortly after putting them on.
Changes in screen color temperature are great, but I don't trust it to be
enough. The blue-blockers are killer!

Thanks for reading.

